# AW Batman set



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I got the AW Batman set and the Batmobile is really nice.... does anyone know if AW is going to sell them individually?


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

_I don't know. I have been trying to find that out myself.I'm on Autoworlds emailing list if they answer my inquiry I'll let you know._


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I think they might be since they showed the car's in two diiferent black finishes and one in White.

Dave


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

You have to hand it to Auto World for producing such a great set as the Batman set. Big, nicely designed track, cool new cars and a neat race track concept! Reminds me of the sets produced in the 60s and early 70s. Way to go Auto World!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I got the AW Batman set and the Batmobile is really nice.... does anyone know if AW is going to sell them individually?


the batman car is it same size as hot wheels batman? or little bigger? i hope they both dont go with extended front axle thing. 

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wes... the Joker's Caddy has an extended axel holder....but the Batmobile doesn't.
It's look a bit bigger than the Hot Wheels car...but stilll very nice


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> Wes... the Joker's Caddy has an extended axel holder....but the Batmobile doesn't.
> It's look a bit bigger than the Hot Wheels car...but stilll very nice


thanks for the info. 

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

tjd241 said:


>


Is that an H27 model camera??? RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I was in one of my local hobby shops today and had them in my hand. The Batmobile is real sweet. detail is amazing, although it is a 4 gear and looks waaaaay bigger than the original, it's real nice.

The Joker car is not good imo. It is like a foot long.

They will be released soon seperatly. Along with the new T-Jet Flame series 7 I think it is?? But it will be available soon.


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

*4 gear Batmobile is on ebay*

I saw both the Batmobile and Joker-mobile hearse for sale on ebay today. Both were bid up past $30. I think I'll wait a month and pay the regular price at a hobby store.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Jeez I think AW don't understand the term "HO" scale. 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WesJY said:


> Jeez I think AW don't understand the term "HO" scale.
> 
> Wes


Wes this thing is HUGE


It comes with slip fees and an anchor


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

I found the AW batmobile at an online hobby store today. Due in stock by February. $13.95 plus S&H !
Check out the web site. 
Badlhby.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> (snip)
> 
> The Joker car is not good imo. It is like a foot long.


Any chance it can be sliced and sectioned down to AFX/Tjet LWB size? Maybe lop the roof off? It always made me sad that the Dukes of Hazzard release didn't include Boss Hogg's deVille...

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Any chance it can be sliced and sectioned down to AFX/Tjet LWB size? Maybe lop the roof off? It always made me sad that the Dukes of Hazzard release didn't include Boss Hogg's deVille...
> 
> --rick


I agree with you!!! wished they would do boss hogg and cooter's tow truck.

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> Any chance it can be sliced and sectioned down to AFX/Tjet LWB size? Maybe lop the roof off? It always made me sad that the Dukes of Hazzard release didn't include Boss Hogg's deVille...
> 
> --rick



Well rick, anything is possible as far as your concerned!!!lol Imo it would still be real big. Wide and tall. You'd have to channel and chop and section. whew!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the whole " it's not HO scale" debate.

In my book, if it runs on HO track...it's HO, and it's fine by me.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> I'm not a big fan of the whole " it's not HO scale" debate.
> 
> In my book, if it runs on HO track...it's HO, and it's fine by me.


Can I get a "Hell Yeah! "
Hell Yeah!

Amen,
Keith


----------

